# Leaking batteries ??



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have these new batteries, mainly AAAs which I bought about a month ago, opened them up and left them in a plastic box. I went to help my self to a couple of batteries to find this powdery residue in the box which looks to me like they have leaked but I can't understand why, it's not as if they were exposed to moisture, any ideas as to why this has happened and how do I stop this from happening again? So far the batteries are in working order but I don't know if their lifespan has been reduced as a result. Ideas anyone?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Some will def be knackered, shouldn't be hard to identify and bin them.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks like one has failed and left the residue. Bounce the rest of the batteries on a hard surface bottom end on, if it bounces, bin it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is this usually what happens to batteries? This has happened before. So I guess it's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"I have these new batteries, mainly AAAs which I bought about a month ago..."

Where did you buy them? They could have been lying in stock for years. I have batteries I bought a year or more ago and they show no signs of leakage.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Batteries are for life, not just for Christmas.


----------

